# Sticky  List of Online Watchband Retailers



## ebnash

I'll start it off and maybe a MOD can make it sticky?

http://www.ofrei.com/WatchBandsAndStraps.html

http://www.sirtoli.com/

http://www.timecafe.com/watch_straps.htm

http://www.watch-bands-straps-bracelets.com/shop-watchstrap.html

http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/

http://www.watchband.biz/

http://www.watchnetwork.com/watchstraps/index.html

http://www.coolwatchstraps.com/

http://www.watchstrap.com/

http://www.thewatchprince.com/

http://strappedfortime.com/

http://countycomm.com/

http://www.watchbands.com/

http://watchbandsbyfox.com/

http://www.centralwatch.com/watchstore/

http://www.watchbandsonline.com/

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Watch-Index.html


----------



## tribe125

Add -

http://www.watchworx.co.uk/


----------



## walkuere

Do not forget the very best Nato-strap supplier:

Eddie Platts: www.timefactors.com

:-!


----------



## saataja86

http://www.thortonwatch.com/

http://www.officialtime.org/

http://www.panatime.com/


----------



## Carl.1

http://www.delaurian.com/
http://www.strapculture.com/


----------



## PhilR

http://gregstraps.blogspot.com/


----------



## old skool

edited by moderator: Please contact Admin WUS to make sure you´re are not a dealer ! Thank you. Mike

Allow me (Ernie Romers) to post the link: http://RED12straps.com


----------



## ebnash

How do you order RED12 straps?


----------



## darbyflier

Just a plug for Kenny at Freda Watch Straps. Great dealer, helped me find the right size, shipped very fast, great price. I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Questions like yours should be taken to PM or e-mail!


----------



## crc32

It would be very useful to group the links by country or continent!


----------



## old skool

ebnash said:


> How do you order RED12 straps?


There is contact information in the website link, or you could contact me directly.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Add:

www.abp-paris.com


----------



## ebnash

TCSTRAPS/Mario Paci ( www.tcstraps.com or www.mariopaci.com )

HKTAN ( email: [email protected] )

Savage Straps ( [email protected] )
I've got several Savage straps, he is aces.

StrapCulture ( http://www.strapculture.com/ )

TT Straps ( [email protected] ) 
Tell him you heard about him on WatchUSeek

Ferreti Straps ( [email protected] ) 
http://www.ferrettiwatches.com/

Ted's Straps (http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/UTTrading/) 
Email: [email protected]

Pietro House of Straps (http://www.repgeek.com/showthread.php?t=203)

ZeugmaStraps (http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u...MADE STRAPS/)

VintagerStraps ( http://vintagerstraps.com/ ) 
Micah is great

JSC Straps ( [email protected] )

Rob Montana Vintage n Ammo Straps ( [email protected] )

SanDave Vintage n AmmoStraps ( [email protected] )

Watchinger ( http://www.watchinger-armbaender.de/start.htm )

Delaurian Straps One off strap maker (http://www.delaurian.com/ 
Shane graces this very forum often...

Atelier Du Bracelet Parisien Straps ( http://www.abp-paris.com/ )

DirkStraps http://www.paneristi.com/straps/dirk/index.html ( [email protected] )

BigB (http://www.watches24seven.com/)

GaboMagic ( [email protected] )

DON Straps ( http://www.homestead.com/rlx/DON6.html ) 
Don is a gentleman to work with.

Europelli ( http://www.europelli.com/ )

Germano ( http://www.germano.de/ )

GSD Straps ( http://gregstraps.blogspot.com/ ) 
Can't go wrong with a strap from Greg.

MF Straps ( https://www.manifatturefirenze.it/home.php )

Simona ( http://www.simonastraps.com/ )

Smat aka pam2pam ( http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c388/pam2pam/ )

Strap-Works ( http://www.strap-works.com/ )

StrapMastersUSA ( http://www.strapmastersusa.com/ )

StrapMastersEUROPE (Email: [email protected] )

Banda Straps ( http://www.banda.com/ )

Jurgen Straps ( http://www.broadarrow.net/straps.htm )

Bob Straps ( http://www.waccex.de/catalog/ )

TheWatchBoys ( email: [email protected] )

NYCPMAN ( http://www.panatime.com/index.html )

KAKTUS Straps ( email: [email protected] )

Molina Straps ( email: [email protected] )

Taikonaut Straps ( http://www.taikonaut-time.com )


----------



## outstretchedhands

Nice list, thanks for that! This one seems dead, tho: http://www.watchinger-armbaender.de/


----------



## ebnash

Actually, the credit goes to PEEPSHOW from this forum. He gave me a list of fine leather band suppliers in another thread.

So far, the most impressive is vintagerstraps.com.

Seems like Micah makes a very fine product at a very fair price and ABSOLUTELY stands behind his product. Read every page of his site!


----------



## gasgasbones

Can I add my site ? webbing and leather straps custom made 

www.gasgasbones.com


----------



## GeoffD

Just in case it's edited as he's posted it himself, I'd like to add my recommendation for Carl at GasGasBones.com. Great custom made straps, especially webbing and velcro's for Speedie moon watch fans or B&R owners.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Sure, if you link to watchuseek on your website then that's just fine with me


----------



## gasgasbones

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Sure, if you link to watchuseek on your website then that's just fine with me


Cool, Will do. Many thanks :-!

Carl


----------



## mgm2112

Good Prices and top quality Straps.

www.atacamastraps.com

[email protected]

BR.

mgm2112:-!


----------



## dronell19

I had an experience with altstraps.com (Martin)

I can't speak of its quality yet because I have yet to see them personally. I bought the straps for a friend of mine who lives in Australia as a gift.

I paid USD39 to have them shipped via FedEx International. *As stated on their website.* Normal USPS would have been USD11, but I figured I'd pay the extra charge to get them to me sooner. But when I received shipping confirmation, I was quite shocked to see that they were shipped via USPS Int'l Express. A series of email correspondence followed, but all I got was apologies, with no real resolution. His excuse was that it would have cost twice of what I paid to ship them via FedEx, so he went ahead and shipped USPS because he "did not want to charge me extra". And that the USPS charge "reflects the amount that was paid".

Now, I'm no fool to overseas purchase. I have had numerous items, mostly larger in size, weight, and quantity, shipped to me from the US. I know how much shipping costs. Coincidentally I also purchased Panatime straps at exactly the same time. Guess what, Panatime charged USD11 for the package to be shipped USPS Int'l Express. And I got them faster than my friend got his straps. I wasn't even expecting them to arrive for another week due to the inherent crappiness of the Indonesian Postal Service!

I realize I'm not gonna see my money back. This is just a heads-up for people who want to deal with them in the future, especially those from outside the US. And also a recommendation from me to deal with Panatime!


----------



## El Tiempo

ebnash said:


> Ted's Straps (http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/UTTrading/)
> Email: [email protected]


Ted Su now has a website up: www.teddy-straps.com


----------



## MaxStatic

I can't believe that no one has mentioned Bob davis at http://www.mywatchmaker.net yet.

I have purchased several Di-Modell jumbos from him with fantastic result. I just ordered a Di-Modell Montana for my Sinn 757, as the jumbo just didn't suit that watch. He ships fast, prices are competitive and he is a REAL nice guy. If you are looking for Di-Modell, deff check him out! :-!


----------



## MaxStatic

Just got my latest shipment from Bob, as always, a pleasure doing business with him. Check him out guys! :-!


----------



## EvilGringo

ebnash said:


> So far, the mos impressive is vintagerstraps.com.
> 
> Seems like Micah makes a very fine product at a very fair price and ABSOLUTELY stands behind his product. Read every page of his site!


I took your advice and I totally agree. :-!

Im going to get one if his straps, just dont know which one.... o|


----------



## d3gfx

I think Gemnation sells fakes...........



ebnash said:


> I'll start it off and maybe a MOD can make it sticky?
> 
> http://www.ofrei.com/WatchBandsAndStraps.html
> 
> http://www.sirtoli.com/
> 
> http://www.timecafe.com/watch_straps.htm
> 
> http://www.watch-bands-straps-bracelets.com/shop-watchstrap.html
> 
> http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/
> 
> http://www.watchband.biz/
> 
> http://www.watchnetwork.com/watchstraps/index.html
> 
> http://www.coolwatchstraps.com/
> 
> http://www.watchstrap.com/
> 
> http://www.thewatchprince.com/
> 
> http://strappedfortime.com/
> 
> http://countycomm.com/
> 
> http://www.watchbands.com/
> 
> http://watchbandsbyfox.com/
> 
> http://www.centralwatch.com/watchstore/
> 
> http://www.watchbandsonline.com/
> 
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Watch-Index.html


----------



## abraz

Here is a Brazilian maker with exotic models:

http://www.chainon.com.br/publico/PublicoHome.jsp


----------



## 04lund2025

We buy from Anthony from time to time:

http://www.acetimer.com/

Stephen


----------



## John Vargas

My Saddle Maker (Hubbard Leather Works) is phenomenal at custom straps. He replicated one of my WWII Straps. 

He makes spurs, cuffs and everything else from leather.

His clients include famous people like me. LOL!

Seriously, he makes straps, spur straps, guitar straps, for Willie Nelson, and many other country and wrester stars. 

Eddie is down to earth too! 

http://www.myspace.com/hubbardleatherworks

   ​


----------



## roberev

I didn't see him listed in the above-posts, but James Rust at "Rustwatch" has a good selection of brand name straps at way-below retail. I don't know if his straps are "seconds," but I have a whole drawer full of good stuff that I've bought from him over the past few years.

http://stores.ebay.com/Rustwatch

Rob


----------



## EsquireStraps

Please also consider Esquire Straps, http://esquirestraps.blogspot.com

Rubber straps, straps with rubber backing, or metal bracelets are, in theory, great for sweaty activities, but the sweat pools between your arm and the watch, feeling disgusting after awhile.

Traditionally, leather straps are sweat sponges. The sweat will soak through from your arm to the top of the strap, staining it in no time.

Esquire Straps have embedded a sweat-proof layer in the leather itself. This way when you sweat the leather will absorb the sweat, preventing it from pooling between your arm and the watch, but the sweat will not penetrate to the upper surface of the strap, so it won't get stained.

Each is 100% hand made, and custom orders are welcome.


----------



## RGRAY

I'm surprised that these two are missing.

For the lady's touch, Jeanna.

http://stonecreekstraps.com/page1.php

For a great kevlar strap, Duncan.

http://www.divestraps.com/home

I am VERY pleased with these straps. :-!


----------



## Cleindian44

I can't believe that no one has posted The Watch Band Center (www.watch-band-center.com). They are based in Germany. I stumbled across their website this past weekend. They have a huge selection of straps from a ton of different manufacturers. I don't have any personal experience with them, but I'm about to.


----------



## PVDaddict

I just bought a couple Big Pilot straps from StrapLuxe. You can add them to your list:

www.strapluxe.com


----------



## roberev

Another one to add:

heroic18.com

Rob


----------



## WatchObsession

*www.HirschStraps.com*

:-!


----------



## Something

I don't believe I saw www.strapsmith.com


----------



## Dai Capp

This thread could become very expensive 

Good to read your thoughts on Vintager - I just ordered a strap from Micah in Crackle, really looking forward to getting it.

I thought I'd add www.toshi-straps.co.uk into the mix - I have three of his straps to date and they are really excellent. Good price too - £55 or so for totally handmade product with good thick leather (the straps are between 4mm and 5mm). To top is all Rich is a great guy to deal with...

Cheers

DC


----------



## symak

http://www.inspire-workshop.com


----------



## rockynomad

I've never ordered a strap from these guys but their belts are very nice quality one piece leather. I'm planning on a strap soon.

http://www.leatherbelts.com/leather_watchbands/leather_watchbands_wb.html


----------



## druben13

For UK and European forum members you can add:
http://www.watchobsession.co.uk/
http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop-watchstrap.html


----------



## daveinspain

RGRAY said:


> I'm surprised that these two are missing.
> 
> For the lady's touch, Jeanna.
> 
> http://stonecreekstraps.com/page1.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a great kevlar strap
> 
> 
> 
> , Duncan.
> 
> http://www.divestraps.com/home
Click to expand...

Or maybe not.;-)


----------



## Horlosjebedonderd

And still the best imo has not been listed...


----------



## carman63

Horlosjebedonderd said:


> And still the best imo has not been listed...


And that would be...? :-s


----------



## gmacln

Dai Capp said:


> This thread could become very expensive
> 
> Good to read your thoughts on Vintager - I just ordered a strap from Micah in Crackle, really looking forward to getting it.
> 
> I thought I'd add www.toshi-straps.co.uk into the mix - I have three of his straps to date and they are really excellent. Good price too - £55 or so for totally handmade product with good thick leather (the straps are between 4mm and 5mm). To top is all Rich is a great guy to deal with...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> DC


Regarding Toshi straps - I agree 100%. He does great work. I've just purchased my second. :-!


----------



## jay3429

i'm not sure if this is their official site but....

http://debeerwatchbands.com/


----------



## ebnash

d3gfx said:


> I think Gemnation sells fakes...........


Gemnation absolutely does not sell fakes. I have never purchased a watch there, but for a while I purchased several Breitling rubber straps and they came in Breitling packaging with tags and all. The only problem with them is that they are like Costco, when they sell out, they may never re-stock again.


----------



## 50mmTom

mgm2112 said:


> Good Prices and top quality Straps.
> 
> www.atacamastraps.com
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> BR.
> 
> mgm2112:-!


Tried twice to contact - buyer beware -buyer has no follow up -appears to have no interesto|


----------



## cris25

|>http://www.altamareastraps.com/:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Haf

Can someone please recommend an online shop from the European Union? I'm looking for some 22mm leather straps, zulu/nato and maybe even a rubber strap. Thanks


----------



## WatchgirlNYC

Check out http://basandlokes.blogspot.com


----------



## danielb

out of respect to the time
http://d8b-world.blogspot.com/


----------



## Apoptosis

No http://www.westcoastime.com ?

I hope thats not a bad omen, I just paid for a nato from there


----------



## I speak Jive

I love BasAndLokes.com One of the partners is a woman and she is a hell of a cool cat to deal with.


----------



## WatchAdct

Nice! I love "Maverick"


----------



## DaLuca Straps

www.DaLucaStraps.com

-Daniel


----------



## Dangerous9

Like to add Dangerous9 straps. See links below:


----------



## Dangerous9

well they removed the links from my sig., so Here's my web info:

Dangerous9straps.blogspot.com
[email protected]

I hope to hear from you!


----------



## saloei

Here's a good solid stainless steel band site in Germany

link>> http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s693h689-SOLID-24mm.html


----------



## jima4812

Sorry if this has already been added:
http://gunnystraps.blogspot.com/


----------



## Catalin

Also IWI has some very interesting well-priced models:

http://www.internationalwatchman.com/home.html

(also some metal bracelets and deployants).


----------



## misulica

I guess this was not listed till now, and is nice stuff...

JABBA HANDMADE STRAPS


----------



## Kananta1

Belongs in the list.

True handmade leather watch straps for luxury watches from Black RL.

http://www.blackrl.com


----------



## ttimbo

http://www.southerncrossleatherworks.com

Another hand-crafter, with a unique custom leather deployant design. This reduces the bulk you get under the wrist when using nice thick leathers


----------



## sambyrne

I should mention that Amy at GlobalWatchBand.com - Here you'll find the guaranteed lowest prices for high quality watch bands, watch straps, and watch accessories! has lots of exotics at great prices and many of the more popular models that you might be looking for. You could always send her a quick email at [email protected]. Very attentive and helpful.


----------



## ilDottore

Add: Lonestarwatches.Com.
Walt is a fellow Texan and a pleasure with whom to do business.


----------



## beatific

Please add my site:

I sell NATO straps from Singapore. Ship worldwide >>>> www.natozulu.com


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

www.CrownAndBuckle.com

Leather, NATO, zulu, silicone and more (buckles, tools, etc.)!


----------



## Niels Arts

Let me introduce myself also. We are Watchstraps-batteries.com (also possible to visit in French, German or dutch at Braceletsdemontres.com, Uhren-Batterien.com or Horloge-bandjes.nl). We sell many different watch bands, watches and repair watches also. I hope this forum is usefull to us to see what are interesting topics under the community of watch owners.


----------



## Igorek

I don't know about this one but it looks organized

www............com

EDIT: hmm, I can't post links now? (it's watch style dot com)


----------



## snpr9696

Please allow me to add my straps to this list
snprstrap*
*


----------



## rockin'ron

Haven't seen this one either :think:
www.BandRBands.com


----------



## Juanderful

I was going to suggest CountyComm, as they sometimes carry nice-looking NATO straps, but I see they're already listed.

Another place that definitely should be added to the list is TimePieceRepublic. I've purchased quite a wide variety of straps and buckles from them, and their stuff has always been great quality, not to mention the relatively inexpensive prices.

P.S. I'm not sure if TPR has a separate e-commerce website, as I've only bought from their ebay store, but have always gotten great service from them.


----------



## amacman

Let me throw my hat in this ring please

Strap Evolution Custom handmade watch straps

Swiss Ammo straps, hand dyed cowhide and calfskin, and exotics.

Thanks


----------



## abbym2009

There is contact information in the website link, or you could contact me directly.


----------



## Citizen V

Here's one shop I like for cheap straps:
Welcome


----------



## Lee C.

I wanted to give a shout-out to StrappedForTime.com, even though they've already been mentioned. My email inquiries and orders are always answered within one business day, and frequently much faster. I once ordered a strap that had just gone out of stock, and they called to tell me, asked if I wanted to back-order, and made an alternate recommendation. Returns are easy too. The lady who answers emails can type in plain, professional English. You can even send a picture of the watch you are trying find a strap for, and a rough idea of what you'd like, and she'll make a recommendation or three. I especially like the fact she doesn't judge me for being so fickle about what I want!

I had the exact opposite experience with Freda, who I know there is a lot of love for at WUS. After 10 days the online order status was still blank, despite my Paypal having been charged. Upon contact the seller I was informed that the deployment was not in stock, so he was holding my order until he found out when he would get the deployment in, and then be able to give an estimate of when the entire order could be filled. When I asked to have the strap shipped, and the deployment cancelled, I was informed the strap was out of stock too. Neither were marked out of stock on the webstore. I was not refunded until I asked for a refund. The seller did no use plain, professional English. Oye.


----------



## smb

Quite an impressive list. Does anyone of them carry the Seiko Z Wave line of straps? I am finding that it is difficult to locate a Z22 for my Seiko 6309. A few months ago I had not problem with the Z20.


----------



## 92gli

Lee C. said:


> I wanted to give a shout-out to StrappedForTime.com,


Just ordered from them yesterday. Had a problem with the payment screen on the site, sent an email, got a call back in about 10 minutes. Once we got the payment settled I got a tracking # about 30 minutes later. Very good service.


----------



## Levelman

ilDottore said:


> Add: Lonestarwatches.Com.
> Walt is a fellow Texan and a pleasure with whom to do business.


Great sentence structure! Ill have to check out Walt's site and keep my money here in the state.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melfiz

Catalin said:


> Also IWI has some very interesting well-priced models:
> 
> http://www.internationalwatchman.com/home.html
> 
> (also some metal bracelets and deployants).


I did not see any link to purchase nor contact etc email on this site, thank u


----------



## Lemper

smb said:


> Quite an impressive list. Does anyone of them carry the Seiko Z Wave line of straps? I am finding that it is difficult to locate a Z22 for my Seiko 6309. A few months ago I had not problem with the Z20.


Would also like to know this.


----------



## Bill Smith

May I suggest adding: David Boettcher, My Designs of Watch Straps and Watch Bands for WW1 Era Wrist Watches; Steveo Straps | Handcrafted Leather Watch Straps. They're both fine UK makers.


----------



## MarcelSocial

Http://www.basandlokes.com

Based in Australia. I found them through Pinterest and bought a beautiful strap last week. Shipped to the UK.. Now I want their watch roll! Amazing handmade leather products for anyone like me who is watch obsessed!


----------



## H3RRINGTON

http://natostrapco.com/
Is a great site for NATOS.

It's run by a fellow wus member and forum sponsor. He also donates portions of each sale to charity and offers free worldwide shipping.


----------



## Donato777

Milano Watch Bands


----------



## Neth

For the Dutch viewers:
Horlogebanden.com
Horlogebandjes.nl
Horlogebandenspecialist

And the German:
Uhrenarmbaender.de


----------



## Baconbitz

Where would be the best place to get a replacement strap for the Casio ca53w? I actually don't want the same band. Would prefer something stronger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUlooking

Would be nice to add all online shops in europe, for us people living there.


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchUlooking said:


> Would be nice to add all online shops in europe, for us people living there.


*All* ??? You must be joking.


----------



## WatchUlooking

No im not joking, as I believe there are only a few ones worth to mention that are really good.

Anyways here is another one, good variety of rios 1931 straps:
uhrenteile24.de


----------



## chronoworld

ChronoWorld.com Since 1999
Endless variety of watch straps/bands to dress your timepieces with.


----------



## dandsoo

Topouzelli custom straps
Just got one today (no affiliation with the seller)



Curele de ceas din piele, handmade. Topouzelli Custom : Topouzelli custom, vol. 1


----------



## Strange

Surprised no one's listed this one yet: Kain Heritage.

Their bands aren't cheap but the quality and robustitude are outstanding. The leather is really first rate, the stitching is beautifully done, and the buckles are bombproof. Strange sez checkitout.


----------



## Klostrophobic

I'd just like to give a positive rap for WatchObsession - Online Watch Strap Tool and Accessories webshop | WatchObsession.

I purchased a black on black Hirsch duke recently and through an unfortunate mixup, I got sent a red on black. Gary (owner) responded to my query immediately and has sent me out a replacement black on black, and asked that I keep the original one due to the error.

Excellent service and I'd recommend them to anyone :-!


----------



## rajuboo

I just visted ofrei store in Oakland,California since I live in bay area. Its a warehouse and they have Very helpful staff. Spent about 45 mins. bought bunch of straps for my small wrist, tools to change strap and a caliper. I highly recommend if you live around the area to visit them.


----------



## hellonatostrap

Nato straps from NYC
NATO Straps From $6.9 , Worldwide Free Shipping via United States!


----------



## privet

Nato and Zulu straps from natoandzulu.com
European seller, fast worldwide shipping.


----------



## Dan83bz

hellonatostrap said:


> Nato straps from NYC
> NATO Straps From $6.9 , Worldwide Free Shipping via United States!


You say worldwide free shipping but this is what I get from your site (chose UK randomly):









Also, what is the eco-tax for ? I see that if I choose a different country, Estonia, again randomly, the VAT /Ecotax dissapears :-s


----------



## hellonatostrap

Dan83bz said:


> You say worldwide free shipping but this is what I get from your site (chose UK randomly):
> 
> View attachment 1748474
> 
> 
> Also, what is the eco-tax for ? I see that if I choose a different country, Estonia, again randomly, the VAT /Ecotax dissapears :-s


Hello,my friend,sorry for the problem,it's the wrong tax in there,we just deleted the wrong code in our website,it will not have any tax or vat in there,and free shipping always in USA, other countries order over 35usd will get free shipping service,try it again please,thanks
Wilson


----------



## ebnash

Adding a new one...

Watch Band SuperStore | StrapsCo


----------



## peter14

Really helpful one , wish I could afford , I am planning to buy a bracelet from Skagen, would you mind giving a review on that to add in the list ?:roll:




ebnash said:


> I'll start it off and maybe a MOD can make it sticky?
> 
> Watch Bands & Straps
> 
> SIRTOLI
> 
> Custom Made Watch Straps - Watch Band Replacement
> 
> WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com
> 
> Freda Watch Straps - Watch Straps by Di-Modell, Hirsch, Hadley Roma, Camille Fournet, ABP
> 
> WatchStyle® - High-End Replacement Watch Bands
> 
> Custom Leather Watch Straps and Watch Bands
> 
> Cool Watch Straps, Watch Bands, Watch Accessories
> 
> Watchstrap.com : Leather watch strap, watch band, bracelets - watchstraps, watchbands - Plastic watch straps - watch bracelets - watch straps for women and men
> 
> Replacement Watch Band | Leather, Rubber & Metal bands | European & American
> 
> Strapped For Time | Fine Quality Watch Bands and Watch Straps
> 
> CountyComm - Home Page
> 
> watchbands.com
> 
> http://watchbandsbyfox.com/
> 
> http://www.centralwatch.com/watchstore/
> 
> WatchBandsOnLine - Tremendous selection of Genuine metal watchbands and leather watch straps on-line.
> 
> Luxury Watches: Tag Heuer, Baume, Cartier,Discount Breguet Watches, Vacheron.


----------



## Sambones

Topouzelli Straps! Very affordable, completely custom straps hand made to order in Romania.

When I first came across his website I almost didn't even bother because I thought it would be too expensive with the shipping and the fact that they're custom made. But I kept looking at the site and everything looked so good that I just had to contact him and I'm glad I did. I emailed a couple diagrams of what I wanted and a couple weeks later they showed up in the mail. Highly recommended and I'm not at all affiliated with the seller, just a satisfied customer.

Curele de ceas din piele, handmade. Topouzelli Custom


























I also got one for my Tissot but I need a new deployant before I put it on.


----------



## colgex

I was using the search to see if I could find something related to the point/question I wanted to make.

I see around 10 prominent sites with Joma and Ashford being 2 of the best. These two that I mentioned 90% of the time have the best prices from what I've experienced. My question is, how do the other sites survive? I see no differentiation and their sites usually look shady. It is hard to even browse on some of those sites. How can they still operate if the customer can easily find cheaper prices. That is something that I've always wondered...


----------



## hsker89

Does anyone know where I can get links for invicta watch 4157 russian diver watch.


----------



## AakashD

Hi Sambones,

I am in Spain and would like to order from them. Please can you tell me how much the straps costed, a ballpark figure. 

Thanks for the help.

Cheers!
Aakash


----------



## patrickwstorey

Sambones said:


> Topouzelli Straps! Very affordable, completely custom straps hand made to order in Romania.
> 
> When I first came across his website I almost didn't even bother because I thought it would be too expensive with the shipping and the fact that they're custom made. But I kept looking at the site and everything looked so good that I just had to contact him and I'm glad I did. I emailed a couple diagrams of what I wanted and a couple weeks later they showed up in the mail. Highly recommended and I'm not at all affiliated with the seller, just a satisfied customer.
> 
> Curele de ceas din piele, handmade. Topouzelli Custom


Great looking strap! Loved the different models on the website too. I wish the site was in English. How much did that strap cost you?


----------



## elbeik

Squinky is a great source for vintage Heuer straps:
Tropic rubber dive straps, NSA Swiss bracelets items in Heuer type racing straps store on eBay!


----------



## zephyrnoid

Greetings all. A partner in Indonesia and I are launching a new Straps and Accessories business. Please welcome, Straps4Time.com
Site is currently vacant as we migrate content from Blink007.com 
Looking forward to serving the watch community and especially WUS members.
Here are some sample Ads.


----------



## clockworksynergy

Good afternoon WUS family,

Just wanted to let everybody know Clockwork Synergy is here (_and will always be_) working hard to fulfill your watch strap needs. You all have taken care of us for many years now and we feel driven to thank the community! But just in case somebody has not heard about who we are and what we can offer:

We have a redesigned website that offers you a way to view our inventory that cannot be found anywhere else. Change buckle and adaptor variations for your order and then watch as the image changes to your exact specifications. Our customer service department is one that we have always devoted significant resources to, as we know how important it is to make the experience as enjoyable as possible. Lastly, if you have not checked out our amazing selection, we encourage you to do so immediately! It is without a doubt one of the larger, more varied ones out there.

We look forward to continued business with everyone! If you ever have any questions we encourage you to call our Customer Service department as we are extremely accommodating to any needs you may have. Thanks from all of us here at Clockwork Synergy!


----------



## Davidka

clockworksynergy said:


> We look forward to continued business with everyone!


You have great looking straps, exactly what I'm looking for. Too bad you don't ship USPS internationally as DHL is to expensive and on some occasion have charged me extra on delivery.


----------



## Davidka

Thanks! The straps have arrived in a record time, now I'm waiting for the watch...  Thanks again for your flexibility - your customer service is top notch!


----------



## clockworksynergy

Davidka said:


> Thanks! The straps have arrived in a record time, now I'm waiting for the watch...  Thanks again for your flexibility - your customer service is top notch!


Thanks for the shout out! We aim for the top in customer satisfaction and quality products!!


----------



## AndyBel

www.vintagestraps.it finest handcrafted leather straps and accessories


----------



## RayMcL

Would definitely recommend actimepieces.co.uk for Oris straps and bracelets. Very quick to respond to queries, a real pleasure to deal with and unbeatable prices.


----------



## WatchGecko.com

*Who are WatchGecko?*

WatchGecko is an online retailer that was founded in 2010. We operate from our headquarters in Gloucestershire, United Kingdom.

We source our straps from some of the best known companies in the industry, these companies also supply the Swiss watch industry's biggest names so you can be sure of the quality of their products.

We also have our own range of straps made exclusively for us.









*Our Philosophy*

Our philosophy is simple, we strive to bring you only the best products, all sold at fair and honest prices. Our customers are important to us, in fact you are our number one priority and without you we would not exist.

It is our mission to provide you with quality replacement watch straps at reasonable prices. When we source our straps we carefully consider what you, the customer wants.

Our collection of NATO, ZULU, Stainless Steel, Genuine Leather, Military and Divers watch straps reflects that.

*The Range*

Specialising in quality watch straps means that we source our products from only a handful of trusted suppliers. We have built up a rapport with each supplier, and this enables us to provide the best products for our customers.

An increasing number of our products are now handmade to our own specifications.















*Watches*

WatchGecko grew from our founder's passion for collecting, wearing and working on watches. That passion now drives what we do for you and the watches we stock- we only sell watches that we truly believe in.

All our watch heads are designed for great looks, performance and value. And they're sold strapless so you can match them with your favourite strap.

We currently offer a range of different watch heads with the focus being on classic pilots watches and sturdy divers. Our watch heads come in multiple case finishes including Bronze effect, Stainless Steel and IP Black.

*Metal Straps*

Savour the style and precision of our beautifully crafted high-quality metal watch straps. Which is your choice from our carefully curated selection of solid link straps - including, while stocks last, Milanese mesh stainless steel watch straps by STAIB?

Enjoy browsing irresistible OEM-quality stainless steel watch straps from leading suppliers.

By the way, you can order many of these straps from stock in a choice of colours and finishes. Then we'll send them promptly from our UK offices.









*Dive Straps*

Our high-quality waterproof dive watch straps come in a great selection of sizes, colours designs and materials - including top-quality Italian rubber, nylon and PVC.

Did you know that Italian rubber diver's watch straps are a WatchGecko speciality?

Because we've worked with suppliers like Bonetto Cinturini for so long, you can be confident of finding the price, style, performance and quality that you deserve.









*NATO Straps*

NATO watch straps are eye-catching, mission ready and on-trend in our thicker, stronger, softer Perlon, rubber, genuine leather and traditional nylon. Our superior-quality NATO watch straps complement your vintage Sub or new Geckota watch perfectly.

It's the same glowing mission report for our USM and ZULU watch straps, with even heavier-duty hardware for when life's seriously tough. USM's are like NATO watch straps, with a strong-but-understated nylon keeper replacing metal loops. Whether you're a Nylon NATO fan or a Leather NATO fan, we've got both!

It's time to transition from normal 2-piece watch straps. What works for Bond and the military will look great on you too. 









*Leather Straps*

Whether for your classic Panerai or new Geckota timepiece, treat yourself to a gorgeous genuine leather watch strap. Like your favourite watch, they're crafted from carefully selected materials and assembled with meticulous attention to detail.

After initially selling other manufacturers' watch straps, we're discontinuing these to concentrate on our own handmade genuine leather straps (including water resistant versions).

This is Geckota, so you'll choose from a selection of stunning straps crafted to our high standards.









*WATCHUSEEK exclusive discount code*

Everyone likes saving money and grabbing a deal, that's why we've set up a discount code exclusively for WATCHUSEEK members. Simply enter '*WATCHUSEEK*' at checkout to receive an additional *10*% off!


----------



## Stirling Moss

I just received an order from watch gecko and very pleased, would recommend!


----------



## advan038

Klostrophobic said:


> I'd just like to give a positive rap for WatchObsession - Online Watch Strap Tool and Accessories webshop | WatchObsession.
> 
> I purchased a black on black Hirsch duke recently and through an unfortunate mixup, I got sent a red on black. Gary (owner) responded to my query immediately and has sent me out a replacement black on black, and asked that I keep the original one due to the error.
> 
> Excellent service and I'd recommend them to anyone :-!


I had a similar experience too with watchObession. (UK based and they ship worldwide ) I have shopped with them many times for the Hirsch straps. One time I only ordered 1 item and when the parcel arrived it turned out they sent me 2 straps (exactly the same). I emailed them and asked for their postal address so that I can send the extras back them since I only paid for one item and the owner emailed me back and ask me to keep the extra one for free, because if their error in packaging. Proper well business people there and they also carry not only watch straps but watch related tools as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## advan038

I would like to add one for PAM straps:

http://www.wotancraft.com

They offer mainly PAM straps and other leather related items and the quality of their leather straps are very good. They have a "vintage" selection which PAM owners will like a lot. They are based in Taiwan and handcraft their straps. I have used them on more than one occasion and every item I've had from them exceed my expecting. Unfortunately their items are not cheap at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshee

For those who are from EU I'd really like to recommend Your Watchstore for watches and watch straps - buran01.com

I have order from the seller a few times and the prices are amazing (almost Chinese-like). The straps are nice and affordable.

For NATOs, though, there isn't a better site than The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps - Cheapest NATO Straps. Their premium line is outstanding.


----------



## JFMOU812

Check out BluShark for great quality NATO straps. 
https://www.blusharkstraps.com/


----------



## watchguy12

international watchman.com


----------



## Matthew Caouette

Where can I purchase a band for the Casio wsd-f10


----------



## gregspitz

922Leather.com for customs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panatime

Hello Everyone,

This thread seems to have gone dry and thought I would make an effort to bring it back to life so to speak.. 

My name is Marty and some of you may have dealt with me on NATO STRAP CO.

Thought I would let those that are unfamiliar know we are still here and offer a wide variety of NATO Straps. 

I also thought it would be a good opportunity to welcome feedback on the good as well as the bad on your experiences with us. 

Looking forward to hearing from everyone and as usual thanks for your continued support. 

Marty


----------



## mitkui

RIOS1931 straps for Europe and Worldwide

www.watchband24.de


----------



## Vireca

Just saw this thread, tons of website but don't know which are in EU or not. Any recommendation for affordable straps shop (leather, perlon, nato) who don't charge me much for shipping? Im in spain


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Hey Guys!

We're based in EU, Germany, Berlin - we're shipping worldwide :-! *WatchBandit*

We offer members of the forum 15% on our straps and watches with the members code: _Watchuseek_

At the moment we offer *40% on all our Straps* (Code: BWS40) and accessoires (as well as * 20% on our watch collection* (Code: BWS20)) during our big Black Week Sale until monday 26.11.18

Let us know if you have any questions :-!


----------



## othertbone

What about Crown & Buckle in FL?


----------



## Thewatchseeker5

Hello! Just joined! great content guys!


----------



## itpesaf

Guys check out E.S Handcrafted, they are based in Australia and make a lot of kangaroo leather watch straps


----------



## DMGoldie

I’m looking for a NATO in the 9.5 to 10 inch range in length. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## elliswyatt

DMGoldie said:


> I'm looking for a NATO in the 9.5 to 10 inch range in length. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Natostrapco has RAF straps that are 9.7".


----------



## Yamawammer

DMGoldie said:


> I'm looking for a NATO in the 9.5 to 10 inch range in length. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Clockwork Synergy has great NATO's. They also have them in XL.


----------



## Yamawammer

DMGoldie said:


> I'm looking for a NATO in the 9.5 to 10 inch range in length. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Clockwork Synergy has great NATO's. They also have them in XL.


----------



## Goblueco1

Can anyone recommend a quality 24mm XL camo rubber strap for my Ecozilla?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

I'm looking for a site that carries a broad selection of the Bonetto Cinturini rubber straps. I'm specifically interested in the Bonetto Cinturini Model 317 in yellow (Giallo). I would also like one in Blue 294. i can't seem to find an online retailer that carries that model in the yellow and blue.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## atlbbqguy

I'm looking for a site that carries a broad selection of the Bonetto Cinturini rubber straps. I'm specifically interested in the Bonetto Cinturini Model 317 in yellow (Giallo). I would also like one in Blue 294. i can't seem to find an online retailer that carries that model in the yellow and blue.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## difues

I can make NATO a genuine leather strap for you of any length you like)


----------



## michelangelomastrorocco11

add www.watchobsession.co.uk


----------



## abdullah8001

....................................


----------



## abdullah8001

michelangelomastrorocco11 said:


> add www.watchobsession.co.uk


RECOMMENDED!


----------



## thealphabeta

The Strap Tailor?


----------



## HoroContrarian

Helpful list, thank you.


----------



## higginsd

Jacobstraps.com

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

www.combat-straps.com/default.html

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Any feedback on blushark straps? The canvas ones

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## njwatchguy17

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## ddillas

Sherp Leatherwork on Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SherpLeat...d=682447751&ga_search_query=pilot watch strap

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy26

http://artemstraps.com/


----------



## normdiaz

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/

https://www.haveston.com/

No affiliation with either vendor.


----------



## RLC

Am I allowed to recommend?
Purchased 4, well please with all.
Here are two...

Bob


----------



## LoProfile

Who makes a good nylon (non-NATO) band? I really like the Di-Modell Traveller in yellow, but everywhere I've looked it's sold out for 20mm. Does anyone have an alternate?


----------



## dismay

https://dismay.band/

Tag Heuer Watch Straps


----------



## normdiaz

DMGoldie said:


> I'm looking for a NATO in the 9.5 to 10 inch range in length. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


The Chinese-sourced NATO straps on Amazon usually run shorter.


----------



## boga

I'd like this list to be summarized on the first message (with copy/paste); so, you don't have to pass through 8 pages, in case you want to do a quick look.


----------



## StufflerMike

I'd like to add our new sponsor FORTUNATO to the list?









Fortunato Leather Strap 2020 official thread


Hello Watch & Strap enthusiasts, The founder of Fortunato Strap has been manufacturing leather watchbands since 1989. He is very passionate and persistent in making high-end leather watchbands. Starting from the purchase of different leather preparations, every step, every thread, and every...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Fortunato strap

Thanks for your sharing Mike!


----------



## greyfox422

Ute Watch Co makes great NATOs.


----------



## Molequin

We manufacture and sell straps both wholesale and retail

www.molequin.com


----------



## Glencoe

Compiled an alphabetical summary which includes some of the ones mentioned here plus various others I have come across through my bookmarks over the years and from recent Google searches of "watch straps".

https://www.aaronbespoke.com (https://www.combat-straps.com)

https://www.abpconcept.paris

https://banda.com

https://www.bandrbands.com

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com

http://www.basandlokes.com

BluShark - A better breed of nylon watch strap

https://www.bradystraps.com

https://bulangandsons.com

https://www.camillefournet.com

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com

https://www.cincystrapco.com

https://www.clockworksynergy.com

https://cloverstraps.com

Visione, ricerca della bellezza e creatività - Colareb

http://www.coolwatchstraps.com

https://countycomm.com

https://www.crownandbuckle.com

https://www.dalucastraps.com

https://dangerous9straps.com

https://debeerwatchbands.com

https://delugs.com

Esslinger Watchmakers Tools and Watch Parts

https://erikasoriginals.com

http://www.europelli.com

https://www.everestbands.com

https://finwatchstraps.fi

Fortunato Leather Strap 2020 official thread

https://store.fredawatchstraps.com

https://www.gasgasbones.com

High Quality Watches and Replacement Watch Straps | Geckota

https://www.gunnystrapsofficial.com

Halifax Watch Company

https://www.haveston.com

https://hephakee.com

HirschStraps | All things Hirsch AG supplied by WatchObsession

https://shop.hodinkee.com

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com

High quality bespoke handmade leather goods by HoangDidDat on Etsy

https://www.isofrane.com

Jean Paul Menicucci

https://www.jean-rousseau.com

https://www.martuleather.com

https://www.mksnatostraps.com

https://molequin.com

https://www.moosestrap.com

https://natostrapco.com

https://nickmankeydesigns.com/

northstraps.com

https://oakandhoneyleather.com

Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts

https://panatime.com

PhenomeNato Straps - The best nato straps!

https://rios1931.com

Handmade Canvas Watch Straps by RedRockStraps on Etsy

https://www.rsmwatchstrap.com

https://rubberb.com

https://snprstrap.com/

https://www.steveostraps.com

http://strapevolution.com/

Straposphere / Affordable Premium & Stylish Watch Straps for Everyone!

https://strapsco.com

https://www.strapcode.com

http://www.strapculture.com

Strapped For Time Fine Quality Watch Bands

https://www.strapmillcanada.com

https://www.tcstraps.com

https://www.thestrapshop.co.uk

https://www.thestrapsmith.com

https://thestraptailor.com

The Watch Steward

http://www.timefactors.com

https://toshi-straps.co.uk

https://www.tourneau.com

https://www.uncleseiko.com

https://www.utewatchco.com

https://vario.sg

https://www.vintagerstraps.com

https://www.veblenist.com

https://waccex.de/catalog/

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com

https://watchbandit.com

http://www.watchbands.com

https://www.watchgecko.com

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk

https://thewatchprince.com

https://wristcandywatchclub.com

https://www.zuludiver.com

https://www.922leather.com


----------



## jerico9spd

Is it possible to give a quick summary below each recommended website? Or perhaps a star rating out of five stars on the quality of the bracelets? For example, strap code would probably be better than the strapsco


----------



## Taze00

thecuratedwrist.com has an awesome vintage style beads of rice stainless bracelet.


----------



## fezz

Glencoe said:


> Compiled an alphabetical summary which includes some of the ones mentioned here plus various others I have come across through my bookmarks over the years and from recent Google searches of "watch straps".
> 
> https://www.aaronbespoke.com (https://www.combat-straps.com)
> 
> https://www.abpconcept.paris
> 
> https://banda.com
> 
> https://www.bandrbands.com
> 
> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com
> 
> http://www.basandlokes.com
> 
> BluShark - A better breed of nylon watch strap
> 
> https://www.bradystraps.com
> 
> https://bulangandsons.com
> 
> https://www.camillefournet.com
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com
> 
> https://www.cincystrapco.com
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com
> 
> https://cloverstraps.com
> 
> Visione, ricerca della bellezza e creatività - Colareb
> 
> http://www.coolwatchstraps.com
> 
> https://countycomm.com
> 
> https://www.crownandbuckle.com
> 
> https://www.dalucastraps.com
> 
> https://dangerous9straps.com
> 
> https://debeerwatchbands.com
> 
> https://delugs.com
> 
> Esslinger Watchmakers Tools and Watch Parts
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com
> 
> http://www.europelli.com
> 
> https://www.everestbands.com
> 
> https://finwatchstraps.fi
> 
> Fortunato Leather Strap 2020 official thread
> 
> https://store.fredawatchstraps.com
> 
> https://www.gasgasbones.com
> 
> High Quality Watches and Replacement Watch Straps | Geckota
> 
> https://www.gunnystrapsofficial.com
> 
> Halifax Watch Company
> 
> https://www.haveston.com
> 
> https://hephakee.com
> 
> HirschStraps | All things Hirsch AG supplied by WatchObsession
> 
> https://shop.hodinkee.com
> 
> https://holbensfinewatchbands.com
> 
> High quality bespoke handmade leather goods by HoangDidDat on Etsy
> 
> https://www.isofrane.com
> 
> Jean Paul Menicucci
> 
> https://www.jean-rousseau.com
> 
> https://www.martuleather.com
> 
> https://www.mksnatostraps.com
> 
> https://molequin.com
> 
> https://www.moosestrap.com
> 
> https://natostrapco.com
> 
> Nick Mankey Designs
> 
> northstraps.com
> 
> https://oakandhoneyleather.com
> 
> Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts
> 
> https://panatime.com
> 
> PhenomeNato Straps - The best nato straps!
> 
> https://rios1931.com
> 
> Handmade Canvas Watch Straps by RedRockStraps on Etsy
> 
> https://www.rsmwatchstrap.com
> 
> https://rubberb.com
> 
> SNPR Leather Works & Custom Watch Straps
> 
> https://www.steveostraps.com
> 
> http://strapevolution.com/
> 
> Straposphere / Affordable Premium & Stylish Watch Straps for Everyone!
> 
> https://strapsco.com
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com
> 
> http://www.strapculture.com
> 
> Strapped For Time Fine Quality Watch Bands
> 
> https://www.strapmillcanada.com
> 
> https://www.tcstraps.com
> 
> https://www.thestrapshop.co.uk
> 
> https://www.thestrapsmith.com
> 
> https://thestraptailor.com
> 
> The Watch Steward
> 
> http://www.timefactors.com
> 
> https://toshi-straps.co.uk
> 
> https://www.tourneau.com
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com
> 
> https://www.utewatchco.com
> 
> https://vario.sg
> 
> https://www.vintagerstraps.com
> 
> https://www.veblenist.com
> 
> https://waccex.de/catalog/
> 
> WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com
> 
> https://watchbandit.com
> 
> http://www.watchbands.com
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk
> 
> https://thewatchprince.com
> 
> https://wristcandywatchclub.com
> 
> https://www.zuludiver.com
> 
> https://www.922leather.com


Thank you, very useful. You should ask a mod to make a new pinned thread starting with this post. It could be maintained, and it would be a great community resource.


----------



## DTDiver

Agree: very useful. 

Does anyone knows where I could buy a real bronze (or brass) buckle that will fit on a isofrane style rubber strap ? 

I bought two from Borealis Watches back in the days. They are perfect ...but no longer available. 

Any idea ?


----------



## DTDiver

..I forget : you could add Borealis; their rubber and tropic straps are awesome.









Shop the Best Wrist Watches for Men | Borealis Watch Company


Borealis Watch company is a microbrand that offers you the best wrist watches for men at an unbelievable price. Why wait? Shop today & Look Classy!




www.borealiswatch.com


----------



## TJ19

Thanks for this list!


----------



## soundfanz

Thought I'd add cosy. sg to the list.

Quality straps out of Singapore









Leather Watch Straps | Custom Straps | Leather Goods | Cozy Handmade


Handmade leather watch straps, Custom Straps, Apple Watch Straps, Watch Travel Cases & other handcrafted leather goods. We ship worldwide




www.cozy.sg


----------



## boga

fezz said:


> Thank you, very useful. You should ask a mod to make a new pinned thread starting with this post. It could be maintained, and it would be a great community resource.


I completely agree with you.

Soon, this list will be lost among other messages. On the first message (and conveniently edited), would be much more useful.


----------



## GlobalGR

Please delete.


----------



## ddillas

What a great list!

I didn't read the entire thread but in my quick scan I didn't see NDC or a couple of my other favorite Etsy sellers.

NDC Straps









NDCstraps - Etsy


Shop NDCstraps® The real French MN parachute watch strap by NDCstraps located in Brighton, United Kingdom. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com





Sherp Leatherworks in Poland - excellent quality and very competitive prices. Gladly customizes per your request... plus pretty quick shipping to the US.









SherpLeatherwork - Etsy


Shop Sherp Leatherwork.You can make a custom order. by SherpLeatherwork located in Krakow, Poland. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com





Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


----------



## difues

Handcrafted NATO/ZULU/RAF/BUND watch straps from Shell Cordovan leather

Leather ZULU/BUND watch straps. High quality handmade by difues


----------



## nimzotech

ddillas said:


> What a great list!
> 
> &#8230;
> Sherp Leatherworks in Poland - excellent quality and very competitive prices. Gladly customizes per your request... plus pretty quick shipping to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherpLeatherwork - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Sherp Leatherwork.You can make a custom order. by SherpLeatherwork located in Krakow, Poland. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


Ukraine

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Clockwork Synergy | Providing Quality Watch Straps*

Get 15% off any watch straps purchase through watchesuseek. 
Use Coupon code: *WATCHUSEEK15* 
Enter Coupon code at CHECKOUT 
Hurry! This OFFER only for Watchesuseek users.


----------



## FinWatchStraps

Only truly handmade and custom made, vintage watch straps from Finland, delivered worldwide with DHL and UPS- in a fast and eco way: 
www.finwatchstraps.com


----------



## KM_AB

Martu Straps


Handmade watch straps custom watch bands



www.martuleather.com





Martu straps deserves some attention. I own a few and plan to order more in the future. Great quality and willing to work with you on customized touches.


----------



## BogdanS

Great thread. Let’s keep it alive with a EU manufacturer of handmade straps:






Bespoke Watch Straps & Other Leather Goods | Genteel Handmade


We craft unique watch straps & other leather goods and we offer you the freedom to be different. Design your own bespoke watch strap or card holder.




www.genteel-handmade.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Atelier Petrov









Atelier Petrov


Bespoke heirloom - new approach to luxury | Massgeschneidertes Erbstück - neuer Zugang zu Luxus | Un héritage sur mesure - une nouvelle approche du luxe




www.atelierpetrov.com





Customers of Atelier Petrov I know of: Felipe Pikullik, Dervish Uhrenmanufaktur.


----------



## cykrops

www.strapbandits.com

my apologies for any redundancy


----------



## Miggyd87

Mushi - Watch Accessories for Collectors


We specialize in high quality watch accessories aimed at collectors. Our products include nylon straps (some with our own bespoke designs), rubber and canvas straps, and watch rolls. Check out our store now!




mushiwatchstraps.com





Recently re-opened, members have had good things to say about their straps and watch rolls.

I purchased a watch roll last night, and will report back when it arrives.


----------



## acp5533

Wow. The websites are terrible in the OP. Most are gone and so many others have terrible UX.

Strapsco is “ok”, but too many times I’ve selected styles just to find out the style is out of stock.

I guess watch bands is not a very lucrative business model, otherwise there would be at least one decent website in 2022.


----------



## cykrops

acp5533 said:


> Wow. The websites are terrible in the OP. Most are gone and so many others have terrible UX.
> 
> Strapsco is “ok”, but too many times I’ve selected styles just to find out the style is out of stock.
> 
> I guess watch bands is not a very lucrative business model, otherwise there would be at least one decent website in 2022.


Whats your budget and style?


----------



## acp5533

cykrops said:


> Whats your budget and style?


Reread that post, it wasn’t supposed to be that harsh sounding.

I’m searching for the dreaded 21mm size 

Budget < $100

Style I’m looking for is thin leather or rubber, black with white accent.


----------



## cykrops

acp5533 said:


> Reread that post, it wasn’t supposed to be that harsh sounding.
> 
> I’m searching for the dreaded 21mm size
> 
> Budget < $100
> 
> Style I’m looking for is thin leather or rubber, black with white accent.


No worries! I cant guarantee you'll find what you are looking for, but I would check out thehouseofstraps.com. They make them when ordered, so you can choose your size no problem. Some expensive options, but a lot of options under $100 ($18 shipping unless order is $100 or more). You can also choose your thread color so white accents are very doable.

Edit: definitely leather not rubber at that site, and this is not a paid endorsement lol


----------



## acp5533

cykrops said:


> No worries! I cant guarantee you'll find what you are looking for, but I would check out thehouseofstraps.com. They make them when ordered, so you can choose your size no problem. Some expensive options, but a lot of options under $100 ($18 shipping unless order is $100 or more). You can also choose your thread color so white accents are very doable.
> 
> Edit: definitely leather not rubber at that site, and this is not a paid endorsement lol


Nice site!


----------



## Vdubz

Strapcode and crownandbuckle have 21mm leather. I’ve ordered from both of them before. C&B was 8yrs ago. Still have 2 leathers for my seiko. SC I only got SS bracelets from.


----------



## wave77

ebnash said:


> I'll start it off and maybe a MOD can make it sticky?
> 
> Watch Bands & Straps
> 
> PRIMARI.NET | Servicios de Internet | Serveis d'Internet | Internet Services
> 
> Custom Made Watch Straps - Watch Band Replacement
> 
> WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com
> 
> http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/
> 
> http://www.watchband.biz/
> 
> http://www.watchnetwork.com/watchstraps/index.html
> 
> http://www.coolwatchstraps.com/
> 
> http://www.watchstrap.com/
> 
> http://www.thewatchprince.com/
> 
> http://strappedfortime.com/
> 
> http://countycomm.com/
> 
> http://www.watchbands.com/
> 
> http://watchbandsbyfox.com/
> 
> http://www.centralwatch.com/watchstore/
> 
> http://www.watchbandsonline.com/
> 
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Watch-Index.html


Whoa! How in the world were you able to find all of these online strap companies. I have been looking for a curved end strap maker for several watches. Would you have any recommendations?


----------



## BoothHardy

Curved Straps


Not sure if your watch requires a curved strap? Find out now!




delugs.com





Curved end straps


----------



## Luke12

A bit of a hail mary. If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful. I'm looking for this style of strap in 19mm, short length, and with a gold buckle. It's hard to find all of those parameters. I would like a dark brown (mocha, coffee, chocolate) colored box pattern crocodile. No preference for level of gloss or level of bolster. It is for my 34.7mm 18k gold Omega De Ville chronometer from 2007.

Here is a link but it is sold out. I asked to be notified when it is restocked but I'm not holding my breath.








Hirsch Duke Alligator-Grain Leather Brown Watch Strap


Premium full grain alligator-embossed calfskin leather from Hirsch, in classic brown. Available in a wide range of sizes (even 23mm!) as well as regular, short and long lengths.




holbensfinewatchbands.com












Thank you for reading!

EDIT: I found one here. I placed the order and I am awaiting delivery: Classic watchband Genuine alligator leather strap (black, brown, ...

EDIT 2: I receive the strap from ABP Concept and it's the best strap I've ever had though it is also the most expensive. I would recommend. The Hirsch strap came back in stock after I placed this order but I'm glad I got this ABP Concept one instead. The lengths are 1cm different and this length suits me better.


----------



## Calgary Jim

acp5533 said:


> Wow. The websites are terrible in the OP. Most are gone and so many others have terrible UX.
> 
> Strapsco is “ok”, but too many times I’ve selected styles just to find out the style is out of stock.
> 
> I guess watch bands is not a very lucrative business model, otherwise there would be at least one decent website in 2022.


The original post is old though.


----------



## Calgary Jim

Miggyd87 said:


> Mushi - Watch Accessories for Collectors
> 
> 
> We specialize in high quality watch accessories aimed at collectors. Our products include nylon straps (some with our own bespoke designs), rubber and canvas straps, and watch rolls. Check out our store now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushiwatchstraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently re-opened, members have had good thinks to say about their straps and watch rolls. I purchased a watch roll last night, and will report back when it arrives.


Hi, did you post your thoughts on the watch roll?


----------



## Miggyd87

Calgary Jim said:


> Hi, did you post your thoughts on the watch roll?


I actually left a review on their website.

It's a great piece for the price, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## subbuwatch

I was looking for this model strap. It was previously available with WatchGecko. But the model has been sold out and it won't be restocked it seems. So if possible let me know if some website offers this model.
It is combination of canvas and leather.
brown leather part has a 'X' stitch on it. The canvas part is in army green color.


----------



## Jonah81

subbuwatch said:


> I was looking for this model strap. It was previously available with WatchGecko. But the model has been sold out and it won't be restocked it seems. So if possible let me know if some website offers this model.
> It is combination of canvas and leather.
> brown leather part has a 'X' stitch on it. The canvas part is in army green color.


This one is pretty close: Vintage Brown Leather and Green canvas Watch Strap ref. M511-g


----------



## Ssak13

I'm in the market for a rubber strap to interchange with the steel strap depending on occasion. Great thread!


----------



## Mjsusc

Tuns Leather on Etsy is by far my favorite strap maker. He’ll cut them however you like and prices are usually between 50 and 70 bucks for the HIGHEST quality straps!


----------



## horologywonders

Just placed an order with "The Strap Tailor", I'll post a review when I have it in-hand


----------



## derekgoh

Hi guys, anyone knows where I can get a 21mm single pass nato/zulu strap with polished hardware? So hard to find those


----------



## cykrops

derekgoh said:


> Hi guys, anyone knows where I can get a 21mm single pass nato/zulu strap with polished hardware? So hard to find those


I think crown and buckle started offering some colors in 21mm their Chevron series


----------



## Calgary Jim

cheungzafun said:


> Recently I purchased a Rib gray nato strap for www.bandandbezel.com . I have previously purchased from Hodinkee but found that the shipping fee was a bit expensive. Band & bezel is Canadian, so the shipping was a cheaper. I would argue, their selection is quite limited, but I think it is because they are a new company. Overall I think their strap quality is quite good, and I might consider trying out another strap soon. I found their company through a local watch group on facebook.


Thanks, always nice for me to have a Canadian priced and shipped product.


----------



## derekgoh

cykrops said:


> I think crown and buckle started offering some colors in 21mm their Chevron series


Thank you, I'll grab one in grey though. Hope they come out with some blue ones soon too


----------

